
A  mummy more than 3,000 years old gets a CT scan - Hooke
http://www.sciencefriday.com/articles/gift-of-the-mummy/
======
coldcode
Strange and freaky to think someone might look at us 3300 years from now,
though of course we won't be mummified.

------
kazinator
Actually a Canadian waiting in line for the procedure.

